# Walter French Headline



## waltermartin

Hello,

I am trying to find some information about my grandfather (Walter French)who was sailed with the Headline (I think he was a captain). I know he sailed on a number of Headline ships including Rathlin Head.Then he was harbour master at Liverpool and then Belfast before he died in the early sixties. I would really appreciate any information on him and it would be amazing if anyone actually knew him.

many thanks

Walter


----------



## harry t.

*Captain W French*

Hi Walter, have just seen your post re your grandfather. I remember him from his later years as the officers union rep in Belfast and distinctly recall him reminding me his wages were £37 per month as Master in the Head Line the year (1937) I was born. 
best regards harry t.


----------



## waltermartin

Harry, thank you so much for getting back to me , it's amazing that you you knew him. I never met him as he died before i was born but I have lots of photographs of headline ships and am trying to piece together some history. I know that if he had lived longer I would have had no choice but to go to sea as well


----------



## harry t.

there is a book entitled the 'Head Line (G.Heyn &Sons)' by W.J.Harvey that gives a pretty comprehensive coverage of the history of the company. If I remember correctly your grandfather's successor in the High Street offices was a chap, another gentleman, called Gordon Fairlie,I have no idea what happened to either in later years.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello and welcome,
If you care to give his full name, date and place of birth we may be able to give some information about him or at least point you to some sources where you can research for yourself.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## waltermartin

Thanks,

I have done a bit more research and found out that he was an officer on the Fanad Head that was sunk in Sept 1939 by U30. His full name was Walter French and he was born in 1905 in Ballycastle Ireland


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
I Don't know if this is your man. There is a card CR2 for a W French Dis A R946919 on the pay to view site Find my Past.
He served on various Head Line vessels between 1921 and 1938
including BEN GORE HEAD, MELMORE HEAD CARRIGAN HEAD FANARD HEAD.
If would appear his seamans pouch has been lost or destroyed. Not unusual if he was torpedoed.
He may have a Form CRS 10 which should tell you the vessels he seved on from 1941.
If it is anywhere it should be available from here
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10988838

Attached copy of page one of Survivors report from FANARD HEAD
if you want the remaining 4 pages send your email address via PM

regards
Roger


----------



## waltermartin

thank you so much Rodger, I managed to find out he was on the Fanad during that incident by a photo of the officers which was taken in Scotland where the crew and passengers were dropped off. Using google street view I was able to match the location in the photo.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Roger Griffiths said:


> I Don't know if this is your man. There is a card CR2 for a W French Dis A R946919


Hello Roger,
The seaman with Dis. A number 946919 was born in Birmingham on 30 July 1900 so I don't think it's our man. Although he does appear to have served as you say on plenty of the Head Line ships.

I can't see anything else for him so the CRS 10 is the way to go.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## waltermartin

Actually my mistake , it is him he was born in Birmingham just before the family moved to Ireland. As far as I know he was torpedod again on another Headline ship and then moved to Liverpool where I think he may have been harbour master . He eventually came back to Belfast where he may also have been harbour master before working for the officers union. I am going to request CRS 10 from National archive.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Walter, as well as the CR2 that Roger mentioned there is a CR10, not to be confused with CRS10, which has a photo I'd of him.
Regards
Hugh

If you want a copy send me a p.m.with your email


----------

